

Building a Scalable News Feed Web Service in Clojure - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/software/architecture/oss/clojure

======
gengstrand
This is a blog of a recent learning project where I constructed a news feed
web service using clojure, postgresql, cassandra, solr, redis, and kafka. Then
I set that up on AWS, ran a load test on it, then analyzed the results.

